# depláne



## arlett

Sziasztok. Az érdekelne, hogy a _depláne _szót ti szoktátok-e használni/hallani, vagy csak az én magyartalanságom terméke? Semmilyen szótárban nem találtam meg, mint elfogadott forma, de a környezetemben (Pesten, ha ez számít) nem ritka, hogy így nyomatékosítjuk a _pláne_ szót.
Pl. "Nem akartam moziba menni, mert fájt a fejem... De miután elkezdett szakadni az eső, _depláne _nem akartam."
Nektek hogy hangzik? Esetleg ti is szoktátok mondani?


----------



## Zsanna

Soha nem hallottam még, de azon túl, hogy egy kicsit borzasztó, egész szórakoztató.


----------



## francisgranada

Én _depláne _nem hallottam ... _ _


----------



## Encolpius

vagyis a hangsúly a de-n van, nem pedig "de'pláne"
Nem tudom, mit mondjak, semmi borzasztót nem találok benne, magyarul már alig beszélek, talán mondtuk.


----------



## lawsociety

Nem hallottam még, pedig pesti vagyok...


----------

